# AntiDepressant Paxil Found To Be Not Safe For Teens



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

The anti-depressant Paxil deemed to be not safe for teenagers. A questions and debates on this and other depressants/use since the early 2000s.

http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2015...ays-new-analysis-of-trial-data/2311442491698/

An early study saying it was safe has problems including the researchers having ties to the manufacturer. Study 329. Suicide and self harm risks/results were down played in the original studies along with just as good effectiveness with placebos.


----------



## Debby (Sep 19, 2015)

I took Paxil for a couple years but I can't say I ever felt any different from it (except for the dry mouth side effect) and finally weaned myself off it.  My daughter was on another one that was later found to cause some problems with pregnancy and her doctor assured her that it was no problem, entirely safe when she was pregnant.  She also finally weaned herself off it (same reason, ineffective) and the weaning process was really hard in her case.

Drug companies calculatingly cashing in on peoples desperation and suffering.  They should be ashamed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

The doc prescribed paxil for me after my husband died.  I took it for about 6 months but weaned myself off because I didn't like the side effects.  I'm normally a very even keel person with very few mood swings or ups and downs.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 19, 2015)

If the truth were known, many of the prescribed drugs are almost as dangerous as the illness they are "supposed" to be treating.  There has been an ongoing problem, for years, with doctors prescribing excess amounts of drugs primarily for the "Kickbacks" they get from the drug companies.  A web-site, ProPublica.org. has been tracking these Kickbacks, for years, and a patient would be well advised to key in their doctors name on this site, to see if they are being treated by such a doctor.  

Just listening to the possible side effects of these drugs, on the endless "Ask Your Doctor" tv ads, should be sufficient to raise a Red Flag in a patients mind.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

I tend to disagree about the kickback thing.   One is lead to believe that huge sums of money are involved... That is not true.. I am familiar with that website Don..  Most of the "kickbacks" referred to could be a dinner meeting or some other item of low value.. like a coffee mug.   I have heard docs talk about this.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 19, 2015)

ProPublica is just one of many sources which are tracking this "relationship" between doctors and drug companies.  If you Google "doctors receiving kickbacks from the drug companies", you can find dozens of reports.  Where there is "smoke", there is usually "fire".  Here is a recent report that says the amount of kickbacks is now over 3.5 billion dollars.

http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/do...n-in-kickbacks-from-pharmaceutical-companies/ 

Our Health Care "Industry" is trying very hard to keep this information quiet, but slowly the facts are coming to light.  Health Care in this nation is more about the "Profits" than quality patient care.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

Don... very few docs on any of those sites have taken huge sums of money... or even ANY money.. what they have taken is dinners, promotional items, trips to seminars.. etc...  that stuff adds up.  It's not like drug companies are writing huge checks to Dr. Brown to prescribe their medications..  I'm not saying it hasn't every happened... with I'm saying is that those sites are trying to skew what is actually happening.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 20, 2015)

It seems many dangerous side effects of several drugs are downplayed for a decade or two then the medical community "acknowledges" a recent study they're not that good for you and stop or greatly reduce prescribing. In other words by the time they "acknowledge" adverse affects enough have stopped or limited prescribing already lessening liability. It's sort of like hiding news by releasing it on Friday afternoon. The Paxil study goes back into the 1990s, 20 years later they use some of the same data to say it's bad???


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2015)

The problem too can be physicians giving out meds and not monitoring patients closely afterwards. One of my kids had a reaction to her psych meds. When I called the doctor they refused to see her until her next scheduled appointment. I ended up taking her to the ER and finding a different doctor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)

On the other hand there are patients who simply refuse to take their medications as directed.  I know so many that believe they can self dose their medicines according to how they "feel".   Thyroid medication is a big one for that abuse so are antidepressants.    You cannot blame a doc for this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

It's a shame that the Big Pharma machine feels the need to expand their customer base by targeting teens and pre-teens. Why do kids all of a sudden need these meds?

Answer: they don't. But boy, the profits are sweet!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Why change a dysfunctional family dynamic, when you can sedate the children into compliance? Mutter mutter mutter.......often these "concerned parents" are stunned when their children dump them after leaving the nest and the meds behind. Old therapist story--kid, you would be sooo much healthier if only your parents got help. I am not slamming those families whose children have genuine issues which require meds. It's just they are in the minority among the Ritalin generation.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

About teens: When I taught High School Math for a year back in Bunker, MO (pop. 394), I quickly got a "heads up" on teens and drugs. Being the "Bible Belt", I expected less emphasis on drugs, in general. Before opening day, one mother came to me to explain about her son, a Junior, who was on Adderall for ADHD. Attention Deficit Disorder. The kids soon confided in me. He was not alone, several others were also similarly medicated. I talked to her boy. He disclosed it was not as good as other drugs he could get; didn't get "high" or anything, on Adderall. I investigated:

*"Adderall*[SUP][note 1][/SUP] is a psychostimulant drug of the phenethylamine class prescribed in the treatment of attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and narcolepsy. Adderall can also be used as an athletic performance and cognitive enhancer, and recreationally as an aphrodisiac and euphoriant. The medication is a mixture of various salts of the two amphetamine enantiomers; by salt content, the active ingredients are 75% dextroamphetamine salts (the dextrorotary or "right-handed" enantiomer) and 25% levoamphetamine salts (the levorotary or "left-handed" enantiomer."

From:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adderall

So we take that big, bad, horrible, illegal Controlled Substance Amphetamine, and we feed it to our kids! Legally!  I was amazed!   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

The theory was that speedy drugs have a calming effect on children. Hmmm.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why change a dysfunctional family dynamic, when you can sedate the children into compliance?



So very true. 



> Mutter mutter mutter.......often these "concerned parents" are stunned when their children dump them after leaving the nest and the meds behind. Old therapist story--kid, you would be sooo much healthier if only your parents got help. I am not slamming those families whose children have genuine issues which require meds. It's just they are in the minority among the Ritalin generation.



I used to wonder when and how we went so badly off the tracks ... now I no longer wonder. I just watch the results.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Phil, it reminds me of an incident when my son accessed the school counselor for help when he was sixteen. He was needing grief counseling due to the harrowing death of a friend. My sensitive boy fell apart. Initially the school was  very supportive, once they got over the shock of a young male asking for help. Sadly it was not long before they were hunting for pathology. My 

son was in French Immersion from the time he entered kindergarten, and thus  exposed to many Québécois(e) teachers. unlike Les Anglais, Quebecers are very expressive, often gesturing not only with their hands, but their whole bodies. This animatedon behaviour on the part of my son was viewed as pathological. Also, the child shrink to whom he was later referred, tried to scare 

him into believing that taking any  drugs would turn him schizophrenic. I hit the roof. I went into professional mode, blasting first the school, and later the shrink for this crap. They backed off, and reassessed their diagnoses pronto. My son dumped  his shrink for breach of confidentiality on another matter. He recovered, and as he said, came back stronger than before. No 

thanks to the system. What scares me, is the probable outcome, had he not had a knowledgable parent with a professional background.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

Geeze, it wouldn't surprise me if they diagnosed him as having Sydenham's chorea and thrown him some Haloperidol.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Phil, it was a scary time, when medicating kids was all the rage, and ADHD was the magic buzzword for any adolescent acting out, real or imagined.  After the stupidity over Jesse, I put myself out there pro bono to advocate for other kids screwed by the system. I rather enjoyed being a pint sized enforcer in a power suit! That is when my son began calling me Bambi With Fangs. Jeez. Lol. It stuck, horrid boy. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

LMAO - Bambi with fangs! 



Actually, that shows how much I get out these days - I thought they were STILL stapling the ADHD label on kids ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh it is still a favourite label among the die hards. New flavour seems to Oppositional Defiant  Disorder? ODD. It exists among a small minority of young children/teens, but you can imagine the potentiality for misdiagnosis and chemical abuse. Have seen some horror stories.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

Ah, yes, I've seen reference to it many times already - hadn't seen it as the new ADHD but makes sense. It appeals to my conspiracy theory brain. 

Not to my abuse brain, though.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I tend to disagree about the kickback thing.   One is lead to believe that huge sums of money are involved... That is not true.. I am familiar with that website Don..  Most of the "kickbacks" referred to could be a dinner meeting or some other item of low value.. like a coffee mug.   I have heard docs talk about this.



I disagree about the "kickbacks" too.  The people I know who work in the medical field say it doesn't happen, except as you said, dinner, etc.  You get that in any field.


----------

